# Post your trashed truck



## Protech

Got done at 9:30pm tonight. I thought I'de share a pic of what my truck looks like when IDGAF sets in on a late day. 

Post yours when you have one. 

There should be an award for the most trashed truck:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Green Country

That doesn't look too bad. I wish I had a pic of mine before I cleaned it last week. It was about 30" deep in the back of the van.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiit. I'll win this award, watch this.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I've got more, recent ones that are horrible, and there's a subway sandwich in my truck somewhere that's really starting to smell in the cab. :laughing:


This is enough embarrassment for one night.​


----------



## super plumber

Looks like the thread will end there with the duck truck...no one could possibly beat that!


----------



## Protech

that's pretty good. I don't think I can compete with that.


----------



## Bill

The Duck truck gets my vote!!


----------



## user823

Duck you definetely win this contest, here's mine anyway from this morning.


----------



## ILPlumber

It's weak but, it's all I got. This is trashed by my standards:

Dunbar,
How do you find a place to take a crap in there?:thumbup:


----------



## smellslike$tome

ILPlumber said:


> It's weak but, it's all I got. This is trashed by my standards:
> 
> Dunbar,
> How do you find a place to take a crap in there?:thumbup:


Ha! He doesn't need the back of the truck for that, he just goes in his sweat pants.


----------



## pauliplumber

Duck that pic is FN hilarious! Good for you, ya must be busy.


----------



## Bill

Duck is still# 1 so far!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I got video today of my truck, after I was working on it for a few hours, and it doesn't even look like I did anything to it. 


I'm not going to load it to youtube, but maybe photobucket.


Trust me, it's bad...and I still haven't found that subway sandwich. I found the wrapper though! :laughing:


----------



## para1

You guys are making my O C D kick into high gear.....gotta take my meds.:yes:


----------



## Cal

Duck ,,,,, That is FREAKIN A WINNER !!!! LMFAO


----------



## ToUtahNow

Dunbar,

Your truck is so much cleaner than I remember, did you hire a helper?

Mark


----------



## 422 plumber

*saw this a little late*

This is how I roll. My boss gets really pissed about the sad state of affairs. But he knows not to say anything. I am going to clean it out tomorrow.


----------



## UnclogNH

I keep mine clean I think I have a cleaning problem when it comes to my van. The house on the other hand. not as picky


----------



## Kyle181

roast duck; should be roast truck!


----------



## Song Dog

I just cleaned mine up and reorganized it. TOO late for a pic.

I bet there isn't any room for oxygen in Dunbars truck:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

LMAO Dunbar is a wild man. That big Ford sure looks sharp from the outside though.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> LMAO Dunbar is a wild man. That big Ford sure looks sharp from the outside though.


 

Before long, the decaying process of "unclaimed food" at the bottom of the pile will lead me to fresh fertilizer of some sort. :blink:

Kinda like a compost pile.


----------



## Protech

worked 14 hours on this one.


----------



## gear junkie

UnclogNH said:


> I keep mine clean I think I have a cleaning problem when it comes to my van. The house on the other hand. not as picky


LOL, i'm the exact same way.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

My buddy used to have to stand to the side when he opened his rear door on his E350 Box truck. Stuff would literally come rolling out the back, and could crush you. There were days he couldn't open it, stuff jammed against it, and he have to go in through the cab. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

I'm going to snap a pic of my van.....its been two weeks since i've touched it......The Duck in for some competition:laughing: Its baddddddddd I'll post later tonight.


----------



## SlickRick

I don't know how you guy's run like that, you should be ashamed. I would have a stroke.I have to be able to put my hands on what I need that instant. Don't tell me you don't have time... Dad has spoken. You never saw Rambo with all his weapons in a pile...


----------



## TheMaster

Feast your eyes on this!:thumbup:


----------



## bartnc37

sweet god, i'm showing my boss this little display of greatness!!! He jumps my sh*t for my truck and mine doesn't even hold a candle to any of these!


----------



## Protech

Nice



TheMaster said:


> Feast your eyes on this!:thumbup:


----------



## smellslike$tome

TM and Dunbar's trucks make perfect sense since they are both t&m.

Protech's could be understandable on a 14 hour run and gun assault on ill plumbing. I couldn't leave the driveway the next morning though without cleaning it up.


----------



## TheMaster

smellslike$tome said:


> TM and Dunbar's trucks make perfect sense since they are both t&m.
> 
> Protech's could be understandable on a 14 hour run and gun assault on ill plumbing. I couldn't leave the driveway the next morning though without cleaning it up.


 T&M has notta to do with it. Its two weeks of working and being sick in between. My truck usually stays very well stocked and organized. Plus I'm not cleaning anything when the high temp is 35,people were doing good to get me to leave home when it gets that cold.


----------



## smellslike$tome

TheMaster said:


> T&M has notta to do with it. Its two weeks of working and being sick in between. My truck usually stays very well stocked and organized. Plus I'm not cleaning anything when the high temp is 35,people were doing good to get me to leave home when it gets that cold.


Yeah, I figured. I really just saw an opportunity to bust your chops and couldn't let it slide .


----------



## TheMaster

smellslike$tome said:


> Yeah, I figured. I really just saw an opportunity to bust your chops and couldn't let it slide .


 For me I like to keep a neat and orderly van because it turns an hour job into 30 minutes and keeps you from going to get material you already have on the van but cant find it. I surprise myself somtimes with how much material I sell only being one guy.


----------



## SlickRick

Damn!


----------



## Optimus Primer

Jesus TM, clean your freakin truck. I guess he was right about those Stanley organizer trays. He does have everything piled on top of them.


----------



## TheMaster

I hired thse guys to do it but they are just total dummies!:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Dayum, i have the same tool bag, the same millwalkuee bag, some of the same Stanely storage totes. Must be a southern thing.:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick

That's what you get for hiring relatives. :thumbsup:


----------



## smellslike$tome

TheMaster said:


> I hired thse guys to do it but they are just total dummies!:thumbup:


Ok, now you are really creeping me out 'cause I know you took that picture in your bedroom. How do you sleep at night, especially with that one on the right!


----------



## service guy

slickrick said:


> I don't know how you guy's run like that, you should be ashamed. I would have a stroke.I have to be able to put my hands on what I need that instant. Don't tell me you don't have time... Dad has spoken. You never saw Rambo with all his weapons in a pile...


I like your style rick, especially your "rambo" approach to life.:laughing: Actually I am going to call you RAMBO from now on.


----------



## 422 plumber

I wonder if TM isn't just pulling our leg. I just can't picture his truck like that. Mine, Dunbar's, yes. TM, no.


----------



## TheMaster

jjbex said:


> I wonder if TM isn't just pulling our leg. I just can't picture his truck like that. Mine, Dunbar's, yes. TM, no.


 Its mine alright,but it will not look lke that for long.


----------



## service guy

I normally keep my van neat and organized, but the 24 hour schedule and subzero weather has turned me into a slob lately. I am cleaning it tomorrow, enough is enough!

After tonight's call...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING




----------



## SlickRick

Dunbar needs a IED, the CDC would have to approach the aftermath...


----------



## TheMaster

I cant compete with roast ducks mess....His is somthing special! Damn man thats bad:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber

What is all that used tissue for? Wait on 2nd thought nevermind.....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

That's me that keeps dumping buckets of paper towels, garbage off each job. I used to bag it and throw it to the front of the bed but for some strange reason I stopped that.

This picture was taken last night, I couldn't get the machine in far enough to close the doors so I had to lay it in at an angle to close them.

It's been cold, real cold here and I won't even think about cleaning the truck when it gets that bad.

It's supposed to hit the 40's today and tomorrow and there will be some progress soon. 

I'm going to be trading that truck in soon I believe so I won't sell it in that condition. 

The cab is even worse, but I'm not going to post anymore devastation...


----------



## ToUtahNow

Here's mine

Mark


----------



## SlickRick

ToUtahNow said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Mark


Now that's what I'm talking about, man after my own heart. :thumbup:
I think the lack of side boxes is where the problem comes in.


----------



## SlickRick

Here's mine.

http://









http://









http://


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Hey that truck body you got right there? 

I'm looking at a E350 with a 10' Aluminum Reading body, looks dead on the one you just pictured.

Back doors are hard to open because of the hydraulic struts, has remote keyless entry and a second way to lock down the side boxes. 

Lighted as well, translucent top so daylight can enter the back end of the truck.

Is that what you have, aluminum body? 

Ford is giving out a 10 year warranty, lifetime oil changes..I can pick up a 2010 for 29,900.00 right now.


----------



## SlickRick

Yes it is aluminum KUV . No sky light. The have some with extended head room.


----------



## TheMaster

ToUtahNow said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Mark


 Thats a BUS


----------



## Protech

That's not trashed at all. Your truck is cleaner than my office most of the time.



ToUtahNow said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Mark


----------



## Phat Cat

fftopic: That is off topic Utah! Wrong thread. 

That truck pic belongs in the "My work truck is so much better than yours" thread. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

I'm not knocking any of you guys stuff but I like a normal size van. If I had a driver then I wouldn't care and if I had sombody to carry my tools and all the material from the street because i couldn't fit in the drive then I would for sure have one,it holds more stuff and easier to work out of. Pros and cons to all of it.


----------



## ToUtahNow

Here are the side bins of my truck. I'm a little different then most of you in that I don't really carry too many repair parts. It is mostly cameras, locators and meters.

Mark


----------



## service guy

You have a dream job Mark. You must have done something right. Despite your injury setback, you are using your knowledge to keep on earning. I will always admire your work ethic.:thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber

So Mark, when are you gonna start working out of that truck?

Very nice truck BTW.


----------



## ToUtahNow

pauliplumber said:


> So Mark, when are you gonna start working out of that truck?
> 
> Very nice truck BTW.


I've had it 4-years and it has 80,000 miles on it already. I also have a 4X4 Crew-cab and a Lincoln Blackwood so it is only used about 50% of the time.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick

Dunbar, is that ramp in your reciever hitch? Does it fold up?


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

pauliplumber said:


> What is all that used tissue for? Wait on 2nd thought nevermind.....


 
its called "recycling".


----------



## Bollinger plumber

ToUtahNow said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Mark


 that truck is cleaner than my house. I could eat off that floor. I have never seen a plumber be that neat. You need help my man :laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber

When I was in Maryland my bosses son was the biggest slob I had ever seen. He would eat chicken and crabs and throw the bones and shells in the back of the truck. It literally smelled like a garbage truck. No one would ride in the truck with him. When he got injured in a motorcycle accident and was unable to work I was the lucky one that got his truck. Only good thing about it was he did not consider loose change money so whenever he went to a drive thru or someplace he got loose change he would throw it in the back with the chicken bones and crab shells. When I cleaned out the truck I found over 75 dollars in loose change. I took it home and soaked it in a bleach and lysol solution for 2 days before cashing it in.


----------



## rex

its usally way worse


----------



## ToUtahNow

My wife use to run our shop and when a guy came in with a messy truck he would get a warning. She would give them a week to clean the truck out. If it was still dirty when he came in a week later she would have a helper drive the plumber home where he stayed until the helper was done cleaning the truck. A messy truck costs money in damaged and lost parts/materials. 

I use to tell my guys we were a T&M shop so put everything away on the truck before you write your invoice since the job is not done until your equipment and materials are put back on the truck.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick

ToUtahNow said:


> My wife use to run our shop and when a guy came in with a messy truck he would get a warning. She would give them a week to clean the truck out. If it was still dirty when he came in a week later she would have a helper drive the plumber home where he stayed until the helper was done cleaning the truck. A messy truck costs money in damaged and lost parts/materials.
> 
> I use to tell my guys we were a T&M shop so put everything away on the truck before you write your invoice since the job is not done until your equipment and materials are put back on the truck.
> 
> Mark


Exactly! I came with a clean truck and tools, and when I am ready to leave that way, time stops.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

This thread made me fire myself tonight. 

Now, you'd think I'd have to clean out my truck now....


NOT!! 

Tomorrow I'm "thinking" about trying to clean it so it stops being a fire hazard. :laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber

Clean is important, ORGANIZED is critical.


----------



## ILPlumber

Not putting your tools back where they go equals much wasted time digging for crap.

I always put my stuff away (almost)

If I send an apprentice to the truck or trailer to get something. I need to know exactly where it is.


----------



## para1

ToUtahNow said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Mark


*Now that's disturbing!*


----------



## hulihan

I am amazed at how you guys keep your trucks, except a couple, I have no pics, but I might, hope your job sites are not the same  most clients remember the process, even if the finished product is perfect, if the process was a nightmare, well you get the picture, they have trucks like those at the trade shows out here in Calif


----------



## ChrisConnor

One thing rings true. 
Organized = quality. The customer believes it and that is what matters.

If your truck and overall impression is that of one who has his stuff together, then you can install a defective product that fails and the customer will believe that the product was defective. 

If you look like a hack and have a product that fails, then the customer is going to think that you are a hack and believe that it was shoddy workmanship.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

hulihan said:


> I am amazed at how you guys keep your trucks, except a couple, I have no pics, but I might, hope your job sites are not the same  most clients remember the process, even if the finished product is perfect, if the process was a nightmare, well you get the picture, they have trucks like those at the trade shows out here in Calif


 

Right now I have expiring grapefruits and oranges in my cab of the truck right now. :laughing:


Sometimes I wonder how I became such a slob. 


My jobs are spotless, but here's my excuse, even though my cleanliness problems are atrocious:

I care nothing more than making money, making my time count. I've tried the clean truck attitude more than once and it makes for some serious busy work through the day....and you have to keep at it, a lot. 

I'm so addicted to the throw and go, eat on the run, text on the run, talk and line up calls on the run...it's efficient. 

I might not roll out of bed early in the morning but when those tires hit the road, I'm throttled and I've already lined out how I'm going to network my calls, stops, material pickups before I even left, being as efficient as I can. I used to pitch all my garbage out the windows of my trucks for years, and until I watched that show "My name is Earl"...

"Earl" had on his list that he was going to pick up trash for all the times he threw it out, making god's world dirty, and that's why he had it on his list.


To this day, I can't throw one thing out of my truck, anything...not even a piece of gum or a gum wrapper, no matter how small it is. That attitude stuck with me ever since and that's when I became a slob inside the truck. 

I'm ashamed to know that I littered so heavily all those years...but I figured I was giving the prisoners a job. :laughing: In the big picture, I was making my community look terrible. 


There you have it. I came clean, but actually got dirty. :blink:


----------



## Master Mark

*every inch used*


----------



## service guy

Master Mark said:


>


WOAH! Your truck must weigh as much as a planet with all that stock in there! Amazingingly stuffed!


----------



## Master Mark

*I dont get stuck*



service guy said:


> WOAH! Your truck must weigh as much as a planet with all that stock in there! Amazingingly stuffed!


the small bins were from grainger, and shelves and the squirrel cage were installed by american Van all for about 1800.... 
all special order...I dont have time to build 
shelves out of wood . the squeak and rattle too much...

....most of the pvc fittings are rideing under the bottom 
shelves around the wheel wells.... is an area about 10 inches high like the wheel wells that we fill up with tons of 3,2, 1 1/2
pvc stuff


the wooden floor board was added afterwards...
I can carry 50 feet of 3,2,1 1/2 pipe under that floor board in 10 foot lengths....

under the shovel ride the toilet augers.....

I got a 6,000lb wench sitting up on one of those shelves for those extra nasty heaters...or water softeners....

The generator is great to have along for the ride...


I have heavy duty snow tires on the truck and have 
never gotten stuck in the snow yet...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Years ago my former employer would build a wall 30" in from the double swing out back doors and that's where we would put our 1065, 100, and 81 machine along with anything drain cleaning related. 

That forced us to use the side door for absolutely everything else, no pass through either to the back.

Was set up like one big huge U with boxed shelving all around. Put a toilet in there, no space at that point.

You do 3 - 7 calls a day and you'll fight it by day's end.


----------



## Cal

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Years ago my former employer would build a wall 30" in from the double swing out back doors and that's where we would put our 1065, 100, and 81 machine along with anything drain cleaning related.
> 
> That forced us to use the side door for absolutely everything else, no pass through either to the back.
> 
> Was set up like one big huge U with boxed shelving all around. Put a toilet in there, no space at that point.
> 
> You do 3 - 7 calls a day and you'll fight it by day's end.


 Cmon Duck ,,, You know that's BS . LOTS of us do 3-7 calls EVERYDAY and still keep our trucks spotless . They make fun of me at the supply house , saying my truck is " TOO CLEAN " or " You can eat off of it " . 

It only takes a few minutes after each job . At the end of the day ,, trash goes out ,, things get straight again !!! :yes:


----------



## Don The Plumber

Here is a few pitures of my set up. Some of you may of seen it on 1 other site. 
I like lots of drawers, & think its much easier to keep organized. I have 210 18" deep drawers in my truck. I carpeted the inside of all the shelves to keep noise down. I put a note pad right in the back, so its very easy to write down anything I need on the fly, & I use it faithfully. Gives me peace of mind that I don't have to remember items I need for restocking. I keep a 2ft- 4ft- 6ft & 8ft ladders, all on the inside. I have a small K-50 sewer machine with me always, but don't keep the bigger machine on the truck, unless I need it. I also keep a small coring machine with wet bits, for going through brick or fancy stone on houses,4 types of disposals, 2 sump pumps,& odds & ends faucets, & FF hosebibbs. Ok I bored you enough. I'll post a few more pics. on another thread cuz they only allow 5 at a time.


----------



## service guy

That is awesome! The most organized truck stock I have ever seen!:thumbsup:

Can I hire you to do mine? :lol:


----------



## Don The Plumber

Heres more


----------



## UnclogNH

So clean it's blinding me.


----------



## service guy

:notworthy:
wow


----------



## Protech

Work must be slow huh Don? :laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber

Damn, never thought anyone would give Utah a run for his money. Impressive set up.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Protech said:


> Work must be slow huh Don? :laughing:


 I vacuum it everyday when I get home, no matter how long the line is at unemployment office:thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH

Do you take credit cards :laughing: you got more supplies than our local plumbing supply. Supply store on wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## service guy

I am completely cleaning my van and re-doing my truck stock soon, and I'll post pics when I get it done. But lately I am covered up with work...:thumbup: Hopefully this steady work will last and it'll be awhile before I get to it.


----------



## Master Mark

*that is a nice set up*

that is a nice set up you got ....

its almost too nice.... 
 what is the length of that
box van??? and what kind of mileage do you get???


That is my ideal truck and what I will gettting next...

the only change I would make to your great design would
be to move the bins on the right side and stack them 
against the back wall all the way up the walll to the ceiling...

then I would strap 3 or 4 water heaters on the right wall

minor adjustments to a great looking truck...


----------



## Cal

That is the BEST truck ,,, EVER !!! I thought i was clean ,,, I Bow in your presence :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## saysflushable

Hi my name is Mike and I'm a truck slob alholic . Front seat is as bad as dunbars. The back is not as bad but nothing could be that bad:whistling2:. I know if I had a bigger truck I could keep it organized. I just know it! 

I just don't have that gene that allows me to keep a vehicle organized. Yes I have gone to buy parts and found what I knew was on the truck the next day under everything on the floor. Yep i need a bigger truck


----------



## bartnc37

what happens to all those pvc fittings and nip trays when you whack a nice pothole or a nasty strech of road? Heck if my truck was ever that clean my boss may keel over of a heart attack. God help me i try but i just cannot keep a truck clean. I try but eventually it just goes back to its craphole state.


----------



## bartnc37

sorry,forgot to mention that end wall with the tools is a thing of beauty!! i run the same style truck but use pieces of pvc, those u clamps look like the ticket, when it gets cold here the pvc gets a little on the brittle side for my 24's.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Master Mark said:


> that is a nice set up you got ....
> 
> its almost too nice....
> what is the length of that
> box van??? and what kind of mileage do you get???
> 
> 
> That is my ideal truck and what I will gettting next...
> 
> the only change I would make to your great design would
> be to move the bins on the right side and stack them
> against the back wall all the way up the walll to the ceiling...
> 
> then I would strap 3 or 4 water heaters on the right wall
> 
> minor adjustments to a great looking truck...


This is a 12ft GMC box van. Last time I checked it got around 9 or 10 MPG. 
I don't worry about gasoline cuz, I aint runnin to the supply house all the time. Well worth it. I always say its cheaper to have 10 too many, than 1 short.
This truck is also about 6-1/2 yrs old. 
I have often thought about carrying a 40 gal heater, not a bad idea. I don't do enough heaters though, very competetive market.
I have stow away over cab, so I personally, would not want to block that back wall, by putting shelves there, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. Never could work out of a cargo van.


----------



## Don The Plumber

bartnc37 said:


> what happens to all those pvc fittings and nip trays when you whack a nice pothole or a nasty strech of road? Heck if my truck was ever that clean my boss may keel over of a heart attack. God help me i try but i just cannot keep a truck clean. I try but eventually it just goes back to its craphole state.


PVC ftgs surprisingly never fly out, those shelves sit down about 4".
And yes I have been called anal by many plumbers & helpers. But they usually respect me when I got everything we need to get the job done, including the {3 famous words from customers} "while your here" jobs. And we could actually find all the parts we need, without using a shovel.:yes:
If you have a space, thats easy to get to, you'll find its just as easy to put the chit back in its place as it is to throw it in the back & pile on more. I never do that, no matter how rushed, no need to.


----------



## rocksteady

That is awesome Don! How many of those guys that give you flack for being anal call you looking for a part? I'm no where near as orgainized and clean as that and I get a few other guys calling me, just because they know I probably have it AND I can find it. 

Don for Truck of the Year!








Paul


----------



## TheMaster

Don The Plumber said:


> This is a 12ft GMC box van. Last time I checked it got around 9 or 10 MPG.
> I don't worry about gasoline cuz, I aint runnin to the supply house all the time. Well worth it. I always say its cheaper to have 10 too many, than 1 short.
> This truck is also about 6-1/2 yrs old.
> I have often thought about carrying a 40 gal heater, not a bad idea. I don't do enough heaters though, very competetive market.
> I have stow away over cab, so I personally, would not want to block that back wall, by putting shelves there, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. Never could work out of a cargo van.


How many miles do you typically drive in a week? What does that truck weigh when its loaded? How many tires does it have and how much do they cost each? Is insurance more with a box truck? is it hard to get in and out of customers homes or parking lots? Ever ripped any low hanging lines down or hit anything? How does it handle in a thunderstorm?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Don The Plumber said:


> This is a 12ft GMC box van. Last time I checked it got around 9 or 10 MPG.
> I don't worry about gasoline cuz, I aint runnin to the supply house all the time. Well worth it. I always say its cheaper to have 10 too many, than 1 short.
> This truck is also about 6-1/2 yrs old.
> I have often thought about carrying a 40 gal heater, not a bad idea. I don't do enough heaters though, very competetive market.
> I have stow away over cab, so I personally, would not want to block that back wall, by putting shelves there, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. Never could work out of a cargo van.



Alright, so whats on the inside does count. But first impressions are a *****. How bought a pic of the outside of that meca on wheels?


----------



## Protech

:yes::thumbsup:



Don The Plumber said:


> This is a 12ft GMC box van. Last time I checked it got around 9 or 10 MPG.
> *I don't worry about gasoline cuz, I aint runnin to the supply house all the time. Well worth it. I always say its cheaper to have 10 too many, than 1 short.*
> This truck is also about 6-1/2 yrs old.
> I have often thought about carrying a 40 gal heater, not a bad idea. I don't do enough heaters though, very competetive market.
> I have stow away over cab, so I personally, would not want to block that back wall, by putting shelves there, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. Never could work out of a cargo van.


----------



## TheMaster

Usually when people dont know what to carry they try to carry everything:whistling2:


----------



## Don The Plumber

TheMaster said:


> Usually when people dont know what to carry they try to carry everything:whistling2:


 Is that a bad thing or good thing?


----------



## Don The Plumber

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Alright, so whats on the inside does count. But first impressions are a *****. How bought a pic of the outside of that meca on wheels?


I'll get you a picture soon. Nothing fancy. Its all snow, and slush, & salt around here now. Don't forget, its also over 6yrs old.


----------



## Don The Plumber

TheMaster said:


> How many miles do you typically drive in a week? What does that truck weigh when its loaded? How many tires does it have and how much do they cost each? Is insurance more with a box truck? is it hard to get in and out of customers homes or parking lots? Ever ripped any low hanging lines down or hit anything? How does it handle in a thunderstorm?


 1- I do mostly sevice work within a 25 mile area, so I drive different mileage every week, but average only 9 to 10 thousand miles per year.
2-Truck weighs about 9000lbs last time I checked. I will try to get a heavier duty truck next time. I heard there is a 2 ton avail. but haven't seen it yet. I have a 25000lb GVW plate, and commercial plate, that just paid annual fee of $600
3-Insurance is no more than my car.
4-90% of the time I have no problem getting into driveways. Alot of the time its due to them being too steep of apron at street, & back bumper hits, but rarely its a problem as far as too narrow goes.
5-Gotta be very aware, and very careful of low hanging lines, or trees. And I can never go to the drive-thru for lunch, or bank.:no:
6-Never have any issue in storms, but when the winds get up around 40mph or more, you better keep both hands on wheel.
7-I have had to put brakes on front so many times that now I just do it automatically during annual DOT inspection.
8- You can't drive like a nut either. Just drive the speed limit, & allow plenty of room to stop, I've had to stop on a dime a few times, but definetly gotta be a little more patient driving a box van. And every idiot wants in front of you, even if their turning at the next block:furious:


----------



## TheMaster

Don The Plumber said:


> Is that a bad thing or good thing?


 Well its common knowledge that you cant carry everything and when you do hafta go get somthing...look what you get to drive to go get it.:whistling2:
I blow past box trucks daily...they are way too slow. For example: You go to a house to repair a leaking faucet and you drive 15 miles over there and turns out you need a stem....box trucks not gonna help ya is it? Whats the next step...change the faucet? or drive 15 miles back to get the stem and then 15 miles back to install it...45 miles to get the faucet repaired in a box truck at 9 mpg at best and 1.5 hrs because your going 10mph less than the rest of the traffic. You cant carry everything so carry what you need most of the time and go get the rest. With a box truck your carrying what you think is "everything" to every job but in reality its not everything by a long shot and you just paid extra to haul everything you dont need around while you go get the stuff you do need


----------



## pauliplumber

Exactly my line of thinking TM. Though I can't really say which way is better as I never worked out of a fully stocked box truck. I think the fact that you can't hit any drive thru's would be the deal breaker for me :laughing:.


----------



## gusty60

Don can spell too! Couldn't find one word misspelled on those drawers!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster

pauliplumber said:


> Exactly my line of thinking TM. Though I can't really say which way is better as I never worked out of a fully stocked box truck. I think the fact that you can't hit any drive thru's would be the deal breaker for me :laughing:.


I've seen guys come to the supply house in a box truck and get 5.00 worth of material.....wonder why? Big truck wtf you didn't have it? Goes back to no matter how big the truck you cant carry it all and every time they start the engine and slap it in drive they are using almost twice the fuel my cargo van use's. Do you really think a box truck would cut my fuel bill in half? NO. Will you still hafta go run and get things..YES Does a box truck cost more to maintain...YES Is it slower and harder to navigate..YES Does it cost more to buy initially...YES. Do you need to get D.O.T inspections..YES Does a license tag for it cost more...YES...can you get down narrow or a driveway with low hanging limbs...NO...Are box trucks the perfect vehicle for a guy who seems never to have what they need and likes to carry every tool he owns.....YES Can service be ran in a cargo van and still have what you need most of the time???? hell yeah because people have been doin it sucessfully for years if they know wtf they are doing from top to bottom and keep their van properly stocked with material that you use in your area.
ADD> Some people need all kinds of gadgets and tools to do a simple repair and load their truck down ....I know a guy that carries 4 or 5 shovels but its on him and a helper...wtf does he need to carry 5 shovels around? he dont but it will fit on the truck so its there or they dont have any storage so it all has to stay on the truck. Another guy carries 5 or 6 pipe wrenchs...WTF how many hands do you have.....whens the lastime you broke out a 36" pipe wrench doing residental repair? Or have 300' of various lenght pipe on the truck to go run service for the day? Thats stupid yet I see it all the time. TRUCKS that ARE way OVERLOADED


----------



## Cal

TheMaster said:


> I've seen guys come to the supply house in a box truck and get 5.00 worth of material.....wonder why? Big truck wtf you didn't have it? Goes back to no matter how big the truck you cant carry it all and every time they start the engine and slap it in drive they are using almost twice the fuel my cargo van use's. Do you really think a box truck would cut my fuel bill in half? NO. Will you still hafta go run and get things..YES Does a box truck cost more to maintain...YES Is it slower and harder to navigate..YES Does it cost more to buy initially...YES. Do you need to get D.O.T inspections..YES Does a license tag for it cost more...YES...can you get down narrow or a driveway with low hanging limbs...NO...Are box trucks the perfect vehicle for a guy who seems never to have what they need and likes to carry every tool he owns.....YES Can service be ran in a cargo van and still have what you need most of the time???? hell yeah because people have been doin it sucessfully for years if they know wtf they are doing from top to bottom and keep their van properly stocked with material that you use in your area.
> ADD> Some people need all kinds of gadgets and tools to do a simple repair and load their truck down ....I know a guy that carries 4 or 5 shovels but its on him and a helper...wtf does he need to carry 5 shovels around? he dont but it will fit on the truck so its there or they dont have any storage so it all has to stay on the truck. Another guy carries 5 or 6 pipe wrenchs...WTF how many hands do you have.....whens the lastime you broke out a 36" pipe wrench doing residental repair? Or have 300' of various lenght pipe on the truck to go run service for the day? Thats stupid yet I see it all the time. TRUCKS that ARE way OVERLOADED


 I am a big fan of the cargo van also . Mine is the 2003 Chevy Express Access Package ,,,,, The places were windows would be (3) open to access your bins from the outside with a remote button . It is a GREAT van !!!

TM ,,,, lay off the coffee & speed dude ! :whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I'm about to go rebuild a single handle Delta faucet. Big job of the day.


*Be cool people, be cool! *


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> I've seen guys come to the supply house in a box truck and get 5.00 worth of material.....wonder why? Big truck wtf you didn't have it? Goes back to no matter how big the truck you cant carry it all and every time they start the engine and slap it in drive they are using almost twice the fuel my cargo van use's. Do you really think a box truck would cut my fuel bill in half? NO. Will you still hafta go run and get things..YES Does a box truck cost more to maintain...YES Is it slower and harder to navigate..YES Does it cost more to buy initially...YES. if they know wtf they are doing from top to bottom and keep their van properly stocked with material that you use in your area.


Okay, I read all of that, whew.

A couple of things.

•A box truck is a great mobile bill board.

•I don't like to crawl into a van to get parts.

•I can replace a water heater and not be inconvenienced by it being in the way, nor do I have to go unload the old leaker right away.

•My Isuzu gets better fuel economy than my E350

•My Isuzu with 14 box has a shorter turning radius than my E350.

•Longer between oil changes.

•Towing capacity is better.

•When it's raining, I can stand in the back of the truck and put on and take off my rain suit.


----------



## Redwood

I've been doing service plumbing and drain cleaning for years out of a 3/4 ton GMC Savana. The only parts I end up running for are the ones I wouldn't consider a necessary addition to my truck stock...

Sorry I don't have that Michigan Brass stem in my truck stock but then again I've never needed one...

I do have some of the ones I see a lot of though....:thumbup:


----------



## Don The Plumber

TheMaster said:


> Well its common knowledge that you cant carry everything and when you do hafta go get somthing...look what you get to drive to go get it.:whistling2:
> I blow past box trucks daily...they are way too slow. For example: You go to a house to repair a leaking faucet and you drive 15 miles over there and turns out you need a stem....box trucks not gonna help ya is it? Whats the next step...change the faucet? or drive 15 miles back to get the stem and then 15 miles back to install it...45 miles to get the faucet repaired in a box truck at 9 mpg at best and 1.5 hrs because your going 10mph less than the rest of the traffic. You cant carry everything so carry what you need most of the time and go get the rest. With a box truck your carrying what you think is "everything" to every job but in reality its not everything by a long shot and you just paid extra to haul everything you dont need around while you go get the stuff you do need


All of you have good points, and no matter what anyone tells you, you know what works best for you.
I can't even remember the last time I was at my supply house. I have 99.9% of my stuff delivered, the rest I have on hand, so I know them box trucks your blowing by aren't me:no: 
I also have every faucet stem that was ever made in my truck....... ok maybe a few I don't have.:laughing: But my opinion is if you need a faucet stem,& have to drive 30 miles to get it, then maybe its time to buy a new faucet. Customer might not like it, but how much you charging for 1.5 hrs labor for driving across town, no matter how fast your gettin there.
And besides your taking up room on the road needed for all those nice guys in box vans.:yes:
Your right that I may haul around more chit than I need, but in no way is that any kind of financial burden, & more than makes up for it, when I do need the stuff.
All I know is I worked at my family business for 17yrs,& I was the only guy that had a box van out of about 10. And every morning at the shop, or at the job site they were always borrowing my tools or using my material. Just made me think what the heck did they do when I was not there.
Good friend of mine is an electrical contractor that works out of town, & out of state often, he has 3 cargo vans, no way could he drive a truck like mine that far. But I work local, all the time, & have more work than I can handle, so it works for me. Looked at mileage today and I have little over 66000 in about 6.5 yrs.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm about to go rebuild a single handle Delta faucet. Big job of the day.
> 
> 
> *Be cool people, be cool! *



Even I could screw that up.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

*Re: Your immaculate, well-stocked vehicle.*

BRAVO! Don the plumber, your truck is a work of art. I love it. That's how I work. Clean and neat. I know that after 10 hours of work your uniform is just as clean as it was in the morning. And your customers not only probably request you over and over again, but they probably want you to come over for dinner and a movie! Some plumbers have pipe dope all over their uniform, cpvc cement on their pants (it dosn't come off in the wash) their hands are filthy, etc. Most of the public think of a plumber as the guy bent over under the kithchen sink with his crack showing. This is perpetuated by all the sloppy plumbers out there. Boo boo Signed Tommy the neat and clean and happy plumber


----------



## Tommy plumber

*Re: Your immaculate, well-stocked vehicle.*

BRAVO! Don the plumber, your truck is a work of art. I love it. That's how I work. Clean and neat. I know that after 10 hours of work your uniform is just as clean as it was in the morning. And your customers not only probably request you over and over again, but they probably want you to come over for dinner and a movie! Some plumbers have pipe dope all over their uniform, cpvc cement on their pants (it dosn't come off in the wash) their hands are filthy, etc. Most of the public think of a plumber as the guy bent over under the kithchen sink with his crack showing. This is perpetuated by all the sloppy plumbers out there. Boo boo Signed Tommy the neat and clean and happy plumber


----------



## Protech

So how long have you been with PSI Tommy? :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

ChrisConnor said:


> Okay, I read all of that, whew.
> 
> A couple of things.
> 
> •A box truck is a great mobile bill board.
> 
> •I don't like to crawl into a van to get parts.
> 
> •I can replace a water heater and not be inconvenienced by it being in the way, nor do I have to go unload the old leaker right away.
> 
> •My Isuzu gets better fuel economy than my E350
> 
> •My Isuzu with 14 box has a shorter turning radius than my E350.
> 
> •Longer between oil changes.
> 
> •Towing capacity is better.
> 
> •When it's raining, I can stand in the back of the truck and put on and take off my rain suit.


1: Ever see serviceguy's van.....looks like a nice billboard to me.
2:You dont like crawling into a van.....(That sounds like a child)
3: I dont have a problem with a water heater in my way. How much do they really weigh? I toss an empty water heater round like a toy. 40's and 50's
4:E350...WTF what are you carrying? .....I use a 2500 gmc.
5: Maybe it does turn better than your e350 but i dont have an E350 and thats not the only van made. 
6: Longer between oil changes??? WTF 10 minutes 4 times a year is no trouble for me.
7: My van tows just fine....I only need a small trachoe 99% of the time.
8: Standing in the back of the truck to put on a rainsuit???? WTF Is that all you can come up with?
Now can you come up with somthing better as to why you use a box truck to justify the expense and the hassel of driving that slow mofo around?


----------



## pauliplumber

I don't mind the perception that alot of people have of plumbers.

Because of such perceptions, true professionals are appreciated much more. Ya can't have the ying without the yang....


----------



## pauliplumber

If you do everything in the plumbing trade(service, gas, remodeling, new const, heat, drains, commercial,etc) then I can see having the biggest truck possible. If you specialize in certain areas then probably not necessary. 

I prefer to specialize (res.service & some remodeling) and travel light. The key for me is EVERY time I'm getting low on something, I write it down on my stock list. I'm rarely ever missing something I should have. Everybody's situation is differen't.


----------



## Tommy plumber

*What's psi?*

pounds per square inch? Plumbing scene investigator? Parts and service included? Pretty stupid idiot?


----------



## service guy

pauliplumber said:


> If you do everything in the plumbing trade(service, gas, remodeling, new const, heat, drains, commercial,etc) then I can see having the biggest truck possible. If you specialize in certain areas then probably not necessary.
> 
> I prefer to specialize (res.service & some remodeling) and travel light. The key for me is EVERY time I'm getting low on something, I write it down on my stock list. I'm rarely ever missing something I should have. Everybody's situation is differen't.


:thumbsup: Me too. Specializing is one way to become more efficient in business.


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> 1: Ever see serviceguy's van.....looks like a nice billboard to me.
> 2:You dont like crawling into a van.....(That sounds like a child)
> 3: I dont have a problem with a water heater in my way. How much do they really weigh? I toss an empty water heater round like a toy. 40's and 50's
> 4:E350...WTF what are you carrying? .....I use a 2500 gmc.
> 5: Maybe it does turn better than your e350 but i dont have an E350 and thats not the only van made.
> 6: Longer between oil changes??? WTF 10 minutes 4 times a year is no trouble for me.
> 7: My van tows just fine....I only need a small trachoe 99% of the time.
> 8: Standing in the back of the truck to put on a rainsuit???? WTF Is that all you can come up with?
> Now can you come up with somthing better as to why you use a box truck to justify the expense and the hassel of driving that slow mofo around?


What expense, what hassle? I've bought tires twice in 140k miles, brakes once. 
How many vans will you buy compared to my Hackney? 

Also FYI, the ford out turns the GM vans.-just sayin'


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> 1: Ever see serviceguy's van.....looks like a nice billboard to me.
> 2:You dont like crawling into a van.....(That sounds like a child)
> 3: I dont have a problem with a water heater in my way. How much do they really weigh? I toss an empty water heater round like a toy. 40's and 50's
> 
> Now can you come up with somthing better as to why you use a box truck to justify the expense and the hassel of driving that slow mofo around?


A couple more things.
Sounds like a child??? What's that supposed to mean? I don't like to get on my knees and stoop inside of a van. At 6'4 and 335lbs, I know what I find uncomfortable.

I can move a water heater around just as well as the next guy, but I don't like the idea of loading and unloading used plumbing junk in order to get to my truck stock. 
Not to mention, I bought the truck that I wanted, not the truck that you wanted.


----------



## TheMaster

ChrisConnor said:


> What expense, what hassle? I've bought tires twice in 140k miles, brakes once.
> How many vans will you buy compared to my Hackney?
> 
> Also FYI, the ford out turns the GM vans.-just sayin'


 The fuel to fill it up and drive it around,but let me guess it's great on gas? So your box truck will out turn my short wheel base gmc? HMmm I dunno about that. Whats it do o-60 in? 2 minutes? How many tires does it take and how much are they?...brakes once in 140,000 miles? Do you have anything in the truck?


ChrisConnor said:


> A couple more things.
> Sounds like a child??? What's that supposed to mean? I don't like to get on my knees and stoop inside of a van. At 6'4 and 335lbs, I know what I find uncomfortable.
> 
> I can move a water heater around just as well as the next guy, but I don't like the idea of loading and unloading used plumbing junk in order to get to my truck stock.
> Not to mention, I bought the truck that I wanted, not the truck that you wanted.


 Its suppose to mean just what it means. How do you plumb under a crawlspace or in a tight vanity cabinet if you cant fit in a van? You might be a touch overweight.....you know we have a diet thread here on the board,maybe check that out in your free time.:thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## ckoch407

Man you guys are brutal. LOL

I know everybody has a different M.O. for the way they do things and what works for one does not fit anothers world view but heres my recent experience.

I just got my first box truck last week. A gas GMC W/4500 with a 14' Hackney. Gets 8-9 MPG so far. And so far I LOVE it! I dont even have it all the way stocked yet and have done almost 8 grand in my first week just by having what I need for one, and having what people want when they are ready to buy. I have two of the vans I had on the market now. (2 '05 vans, 1 GMC, 1 Chevy). There is no comparison of the two. I cant tell you how many times a customer was ready to buy a faucet or a WH and went ice cold when they found out I had to go get it. That sh*t adds up to quite a bit in lost sales opps. As far as going to the supply house... almost never. With the simplest of inventory systems and a spreadsheet you will almost never go to the supply house again. They do deliver you know. Only in the rare case where there is a large sale that they havent gone cold on and you wanna get that money. 

Anyway, don't know what anybody elses reasoning is for a box truck but heres mine and the only valid reason to drive any business preference or decision in my book: 

To make more money! Any van owners and box truck owners care to share what their annual sales per truck is?


----------



## Cal

I love my cargo van but ,,,,, Can't argue w / ckoch on this one !


----------



## service guy

You guys have almost convinced me to go Boxtruck. I came close to buying a box truck once, but the steep, curvy mountain roads and low overhanging branches of the carolina appalachians always scare me. My GMC extended wheelbase 3500 holds quite a bit, has 300 horsepower and tows like a champ. Plus it has a much lower profile, so I be sticking with it for awhile anyway.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Hey Master, chill out man, I know your passionate about your choice of van, but no need to degrade anyone. Just know that all we are doing is telling you why we like a certain truck, or box van, nobody is trying to tell, or convince you to buy one, all we are saying is what works for us.
I want to ask you 1 question. Have you ever walked into a new house and said, "this is exactly the way I would have built it,& I wouldn't change a thing"? Its the same way with trucks, plumbing, and everything else in life, everyone does it differently.Doesn't mean the guy built the house wrong, if you didn't like it.
I figure your probobly passionate about your plbg work too, and thats a good thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster

Don The Plumber said:


> Hey Master, chill out man, I know your passionate about your choice of van, but no need to degrade anyone. Just know that all we are doing is telling you why we like a certain truck, or box van, nobody is trying to tell, or convince you to buy one, all we are saying is what works for us.
> I want to ask you 1 question. Have you ever walked into a new house and said, "this is exactly the way I would have built it,& I wouldn't change a thing"? Its the same way with trucks, plumbing, and everything else in life, everyone does it differently.Doesn't mean the guy built the house wrong, if you didn't like it.
> I figure your probobly passionate about your plbg work too, and thats a good thing.:thumbsup:


 Please tell me the part where I degrade sombody? Was it the childish part? or the weight part? Hey you chill out man:laughing: Theres a thread titled "what did you eat today" maybe search and read it. Giving me the reason..."I dont like to get on my knees in a van" does seem childish when your a plumber......Do you do all your work standing? so whats the difference in climbing into a van or under a cabinet? Shiot give me a break.


----------



## rocksteady

The point (I think) is, why make it harder on yourself if you don't have to? When you show up to a job and the crawl space is 14" tall, wouldn't you like to make it 36" tall? You have no control over that and you just get under the house and do what you need to do. Hopefully with a minimum of complaining. You do have the choice to buy a small or large van so why not choose the one that minimizes your inconvenience. I work out of a cargo van right now and am currently looking for a box van. I like to be able to stand up and walk around in the back of the van. It keeps my skirt from getting all dirty and junk.






Paul


----------



## TheMaster

rocksteady said:


> The point (I think) is, why make it harder on yourself if you don't have to? When you show up to a job and the crawl space is 14" tall, wouldn't you like to make it 36" tall? You have no control over that and you just get under the house and do what you need to do. Hopefully with a minimum of complaining. You do have the choice to buy a small or large van so why not choose the one that minimizes your inconvenience. I work out of a cargo van right now and am currently looking for a box van. I like to be able to stand up and walk around in the back of the van. It keeps my skirt from getting all dirty and junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 I like that last line:laughing: You know I'm just ball breakin. Cant i throw a rant every now and then? Now I got the new guy talking to me like he's Dr. Phil explaining that people do things different:laughing: I have been in plenty of homes that I wouldn't change a thing:thumbsup: I will post a pic of one soon


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> The fuel to fill it up and drive it around,but let me guess it's great on gas? So your box truck will out turn my short wheel base gmc? HMmm I dunno about that. Whats it do o-60 in? 2 minutes? How many tires does it take and how much are they?...brakes once in 140,000 miles? Do you have anything in the truck?
> 
> Its suppose to mean just what it means. How do you plumb under a crawlspace or in a tight vanity cabinet if you cant fit in a van? You might be a touch overweight.....you know we have a diet thread here on the board,maybe check that out in your free time.:thumbsup: :laughing:


What's the 0-60? Who cares? I am not racing, if I wanted to race, I'd buy a race car. Driving fast proves nothing and saves what? 10 minutes? and wastes how much fuel and brakes and tires????

and yeah, my box will out turn your short wheel base GMC.

I get 12-14 mpg with the Hackney. About ten mpg when the E350 was fully stocked and I make few trips to the supply house. I don't have everything, but I can rebuild at least three of each: PP, Gerber, Sterling,Union Brass, all Deltas,all Moens and Two different American Standard tub and shower valves, all without leaving the job. Most houses have 2 or 2 1/2 bathrooms, but I am prepared. Not to mention the replacement tub/shower valves with remodel plates if necessary.

Four drain machines, extra reel, shop vac, camera, locator, copper+fittings,pvc+fittings,cpvc+fittings, black iron, assorted galvanized, meter boxes, prvs, pipe, two toilets, water heater repair stuff, disposals, fill valves, flush valves, flush valve seals, commercial toilet repair, tubular waste, commercial kitchen faucet repair, assorted other valves and stuff.

Six wheels, seven hundred dollars, I am on my second set now.


Not to mention, I can't tell you how many times I hear, "I see your truck*S* everywhere. There's just the one box truck in service. The van isn't used for service. I sold it and had to repo it from a "friend", but that's another story.

As to your comment about being "overweight", that's okay, my wife and six kids don't seem to mind,. There's a picture of me on my website, if you want to gawk at a picture of a real man. connorplumbing.com


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Since I'm considering using my E350 box van, I'm trying to figure out how in the hell I'm going to get in and out of this vehicle without the laborious effort...? 

Of course, I can pull the ramp out, leave it out, but I can see it damaging the paved surface or leave etchings on the surface if I'm moving around, shaking the ramp. Lifting that door is going to suck as well.

I'm thinking maybe cutting in a side door, with hydraulic set lift that works like an outrigger, mounts off the frame. Mount a switch that is reachable moves fast, up and down to get in my box and call it done.

Top of bed to ground is 38". A movable ladder would be a PITFA.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I saw a nifty fold down ramp in the back of the unicell trucks at the pumpershow a few years ago. Expanded steel,really nice and light weight.

My Hackney box has a stepped rear or "dropped box" step built into it, also it has a built in pullout ramp for rolling in the heavy stuff.


----------



## TheMaster

ChrisConnor said:


> What's the 0-60? Who cares? I am not racing, if I wanted to race, I'd buy a race car. Driving fast proves nothing and saves what? 10 minutes? and wastes how much fuel and brakes and tires????
> 
> and yeah, my box will out turn your short wheel base GMC.
> 
> I get 12-14 mpg with the Hackney. About ten mpg when the E350 was fully stocked and I make few trips to the supply house. I don't have everything, but I can rebuild at least three of each: PP, Gerber, Sterling,Union Brass, all Deltas,all Moens and Two different American Standard tub and shower valves, all without leaving the job. Most houses have 2 or 2 1/2 bathrooms, but I am prepared. Not to mention the replacement tub/shower valves with remodel plates if necessary.
> 
> Four drain machines, extra reel, shop vac, camera, locator, copper+fittings,pvc+fittings,cpvc+fittings, black iron, assorted galvanized, meter boxes, prvs, pipe, two toilets, water heater repair stuff, disposals, fill valves, flush valves, flush valve seals, commercial toilet repair, tubular waste, commercial kitchen faucet repair, assorted other valves and stuff.
> 
> Six wheels, seven hundred dollars, I am on my second set now.
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I can't tell you how many times I hear, "I see your truck*S* everywhere. There's just the one box truck in service. The van isn't used for service. I sold it and had to repo it from a "friend", but that's another story.
> 
> As to your comment about being "overweight", that's okay, my wife and six kids don't seem to mind,. There's a picture of me on my website, if you want to gawk at a picture of a real man. connorplumbing.com


Well you almost had me until i read the last few lines of your post. Gimmie a freakin break...gawk at a real man...WTF :laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber

Tommy plumber said:


> BRAVO! Don the plumber, your truck is a work of art. I love it. That's how I work. Clean and neat. I know that after 10 hours of work your uniform is just as clean as it was in the morning. And your customers not only probably request you over and over again, but they probably want you to come over for dinner and a movie! Some plumbers have pipe dope all over their uniform, cpvc cement on their pants (it dosn't come off in the wash) their hands are filthy, etc. Most of the public think of a plumber as the guy bent over under the kithchen sink with his crack showing. This is perpetuated by all the sloppy plumbers out there. Boo boo Signed Tommy the neat and clean and happy plumber


Among other things I keep in my truck, is a clean pair of shoes, with velcro straps for easy on & off. I have shoobees to but they suck, especially when shoes are wet from snow.I also have 3 piles of tarps, used ones for walk ways and semi clean houses, clean ones for clean houses, & brand new ones for ultra clean houses. I lay down a tarp where I am working in a customers house 90% of the time. I don't do dinners often, my wife is too good a cook:laughing:.You are so right, about clean & neat, cuz so many people let me know how they appreciate,just taking shoes off, and not causing a mess.
When I clean out a lav drain, I take newspaper, & blue painters tape, & tape newspaper to wall, and all around drain, for when the black gunk comes dripping out. I lay thick layers of paper down on floor, to wrap cable in when I pull it out. Tear off tape & paper when done, & you never know I was there.
Not bragging, just can't believe this stuff is not normal procedure, for respecting a customers castle.


----------



## TheMaster

I'm saying that even witha box truck chrisconner still cant complete the repair one out of every ten jobs. I bet i could prove it too.


----------



## Don The Plumber

TheMaster said:


> I like that last line:laughing: You know I'm just ball breakin. Cant i throw a rant every now and then? Now I got the new guy talking to me like he's Dr. Phil explaining that people do things different:laughing: I have been in plenty of homes that I wouldn't change a thing:thumbsup: I will post a pic of one soon


 Sorry, I won't say anything to you again.:notworthy:


----------



## Airgap

service guy said:


> You guys have almost convinced me to go Boxtruck. I came close to buying a box truck once, but the steep, curvy mountain roads and low overhanging branches of the carolina appalachians always scare me. My GMC extended wheelbase 3500 holds quite a bit, has 300 horsepower and tows like a champ. Plus it has a much lower profile, so I be sticking with it for awhile anyway.


I can vouch for this, I live in the VA appalachians and the roads and mountains will wear on tires and trucks. But, I have to admit I'm wanting to try a box truck myself...


----------



## SlickRick

Airgap said:


> I can vouch for this, I live in the VA appalachians and the roads and mountains will wear on tires and trucks. But, I have to admit I'm wanting to try a box truck myself...


Me too. KUV is about as big as I can get around back roads here.


----------



## user2090

I don't have a trashed truck. Keep it clean, with all the free time lately.


----------



## service guy

Airgap said:


> I can vouch for this, I live in the VA appalachians and the roads and mountains will wear on tires and trucks. But, I have to admit I'm wanting to try a box truck myself...


I REALLY want a box truck sometimes. It would be awesome to have my whole shop ride around in the back with me and have a setup like Dontheplumber. :thumbsup: BUT...I just can't get over how many branches I would hit around here, and how hard it would be to park, etc. Maybe I am wrong, I should test drive one soon and find out for myself.


----------



## ChrisConnor

My truck is 9.5 inches tall, shorter than a UPS or FEDEX truck.


----------



## service guy

ChrisConnor said:


> *My truck is 9.5 inches tall*, shorter than a UPS or FEDEX truck.



mighty mouse plumbing!:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor

yeah, that's why i get such great fuel economy.:whistling2:



I meant to say, 9.5 FEET tall.


----------



## pdxplumber

I worked for a large service shop for about three years and drove a cargo van and then moved into an isuzu box truck. I can say without a doubt that working out of a box truck is the final stage in the evolution of service plumbing. Other set ups will work, but a fully stocked box truck generates more money, looks more professional and is clearly superior. Also great for coffee drinkers like myself, you can use the back like your own personal port-o-let.
I currently work out of a Toyota Tundra At least it's paid for. I'm saving up for a 14 foot box truck.....If I could just make the phone ring.


----------



## Don The Plumber

pdxplumber said:


> I worked for a large service shop for about three years and drove a cargo van and then moved into an isuzu box truck. I can say without a doubt that working out of a box truck is the final stage in the evolution of service plumbing. Other set ups will work, but a fully stocked box truck generates more money, looks more professional and is clearly superior. Also great for coffee drinkers like myself, you can use the back like your own personal port-o-let.
> I currently work out of a Toyota Tundra At least it's paid for. I'm saving up for a 14 foot box truck.....If I could just make the phone ring.


 I find that when I have more room, I can stay organized, rather than just shoving things on top, or behind other things. Then I actually enjoy cleaning out truck & putting things away, cuz everything has a place & you have alot more enthusiasm doing it when you can see results.Also alot more likely to put things back in place,when your in a hurry. I'm more organized in my truck, than I am at home.:yes:
Next thing you need to do is mount a waterless urinal on inside , with holding tank underneath, as per code:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor

NO NO NO NO NO NO!

TheMaster has declared that they are too difficult to navigate, too slow to drive and too expensive to operate.

Not to mention, he does does service out of the basket on Katana motorcycle. That way he can go 150 mph to the job and back to the supply house and then back to the job. All while carrying a water heater under one arm. He tosses them around like toys, ya know.


----------



## TheMaster

ChrisConnor said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO!
> 
> TheMaster has declared that they are too difficult to navigate, too slow to drive and too expensive to operate.
> 
> Not to mention, he does does service out of the basket on Katana motorcycle. That way he can go 150 mph to the job and back to the supply house and then back to the job. All while carrying a water heater under one arm. He tosses them around like toys, ya know.


You are correct chrisconnor........you are also correct on your website,you know the one your so proud of. ON YOUR WEBSITE YOU ADMIT THAT 10% OF THE TIME YOU DONT HAVE WHAT YOU NEED TO DO THE REPAIR ON THE TRUCK.......THAT'S ONE OUT OF EVERY 10 CALLS YOU DONT HAVE SOMTHING. MY percentages are way better than that and I have a cargo van. HERE HAVE A READ ON YOUR WEBSITE FAR RIGHT 1ST LINE........:thumbup: :laughing:
http://www.connorplumbing.com/whychoose.html


----------



## TheMaster

ChrisConnor said:


> My truck is 9.5 inches tall, shorter than a UPS or FEDEX truck.


Does UPS or Fedex drive into driveways to deliver or do they park on the street and walk the package up to the house? Next time you hafta park your box on the street and haul your crap to the house...i want you to think about me:laughing: Once you get over about 8 or 9 ft you hafta start watching close or you'll peel the top off of it like a tin can. And God help you if you happen to get off in some wet grass with that heavy mofo,I bet it makes some nice ruts in a yard. If box trucks were the shiznit everyone would have them.
.................................................................................................................................................................................
ADD> How do you get 20' lenghts of pipe to the job in a box truck? I dont see any pipe racks on yours. Rely on a van with a rack to bring it? Or rely on the supply house to deliver it? I cant see buying a truck for 30 or 40 grand and you cant even get your pipe to the job with it.


----------



## Don The Plumber

Some one was talking earlier in this thread about the cargo vans with outside tool boxes, that are where windows would go. They said they unlock with key pad too I think.I've seen them before but I was just wondering how, or if,they hook up the alarm to these doors.


----------



## Protech

Most everyone DOES have box trucks around here. I also notice that no matter which company you look at, their top techs are all sporting box trucks and they put the short bus crowd in the vans.

As far as the 20' lengths go, I usually bust my general stock pipe into 10' sticks and my pex pipe makes a big "rainbow arc" over my shelves so that the 20' bundles will fit in my 16' box. If I'm going to a big job and need lots of ridgid pipe I just set in all in the center isle of the truck and open up the back doors.



TheMaster said:


> Does UPS or Fedex drive into driveways to deliver or do they park on the street and walk the package up to the house? Next time you hafta park your box on the street and haul your crap to the house...i want you to think about me:laughing: Once you get over about 8 or 9 ft you hafta start watching close or you'll peel the top off of it like a tin can. And God help you if you happen to get off in some wet grass with that heavy mofo,I bet it makes some nice ruts in a yard. If box trucks were the shiznit everyone would have them.
> .................................................................................................................................................................................
> ADD> How do you get 20' lenghts of pipe to the job in a box truck? I dont see any pipe racks on yours. Rely on a van with a rack to bring it? Or rely on the supply house to deliver it? I cant see buying a truck for 30 or 40 grand and you cant even get your pipe to the job with it.


----------



## TheMaster

Protech said:


> Most everyone DOES have box trucks around here. I also notice that no matter which company you look at, their top techs are all sporting box trucks and they put the short bus crowd in the vans.
> 
> As far as the 20' lengths go, I usually bust my general stock pipe into 10' sticks and my pex pipe makes a big "rainbow arc" over my shelves so that the 20' bundles will fit in my 16' box. If I'm going to a big job and need lots of ridgid pipe I just set in all in the center isle of the truck and open up the back doors.


 Top techs my ass...everybody that I know besides you guys hate the mofos for all the reason I've been screaming. I didn't just wake up and decide I didn't want one...I asked some mofo's that didn't buy them with their money so the ego was not there and they told the truth. They said they are slow,you hafta climb into the back because its so high off the ground,no pipe racks,terrible on gas/fuel and ride like a wagon.....it will bounce your ass out of the seat,cant get into alot of driveways so you haul your crap from the street. I can carry 200' of 4" on my van and its not hanging out the back door and its not in my floor and in the way.


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> You are correct chrisconnor........you are also correct on your website,you know the one your so proud of. ON YOUR WEBSITE YOU ADMIT THAT 10% OF THE TIME YOU DONT HAVE WHAT YOU NEED TO DO THE REPAIR ON THE TRUCK.......THAT'S ONE OUT OF EVERY 10 CALLS YOU DONT HAVE SOMTHING. MY percentages are way better than that and I have a cargo van. HERE HAVE A READ ON YOUR WEBSITE FAR RIGHT 1ST LINE........http://www.connorplumbing.com/whychoose.html


I can feel it when you stare at my manliness, stop it, your stalking is creeping me out.


----------



## TheMaster

ChrisConnor said:


> I can feel it when you stare at my manliness, stop it, your stalking is creeping me out.


 I suggest you stay close to the topic or you might get your feelings hurt. MR 90%


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> Does UPS or Fedex drive into driveways to deliver or do they park on the street and walk the package up to the house? Next time you hafta park your box on the street and haul your crap to the house...i want you to think about me:laughing: Once you get over about 8 or 9 ft you hafta start watching close or you'll peel the top off of it like a tin can. And God help you if you happen to get off in some wet grass with that heavy mofo,I bet it makes some nice ruts in a yard. If box trucks were the shiznit everyone would have them.
> .................................................................................................................................................................................
> ADD> How do you get 20' lenghts of pipe to the job in a box truck? I dont see any pipe racks on yours. Rely on a van with a rack to bring it? Or rely on the supply house to deliver it? I cant see buying a truck for 30 or 40 grand and you cant even get your pipe to the job with it.


I have fold out racks on the passenger side of my truck.
I've had my box for six years without "peeling the top off like a tin can."


Who drives through the grass? I have been stuck twice, though. I left the hitch in the receiver and stuck it in the asphalt. Once in a cargo van and once in the box truck. GOD, help me, indeed.


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> I suggest you stay close to the topic or you might get your feelings hurt. MR 90%


You couldn't hurt my feeling. I am way out of your league.


----------



## TheMaster

ChrisConnor said:


> You couldn't hurt my feeling. I am way out of your league.


Your too emotional....try to stay on topic.


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> Your too emotional....try to stay on topic.


My too emotional?


----------



## pauliplumber

Thread of the year.


----------



## TheMaster

ChrisConnor said:


> My too emotional?


 See you cant even type a few words your so upset. Look I was over this about 4 posts back......go spend some time with your wife and 6 kids.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor

My so upset?


----------



## KCplumber

This is better than the union vs. non-union thread


----------



## futz

Hehehe :laughing::laughing::laughing: You guys are killin me! ROTFLMAO! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

The your - you're thing is very funny indeed. Always drives me nuts to see that done wrong, but I don't want to be pedantic and bug people about it.


----------



## SummPlumb

A dirty truck is a busy truck.......


----------



## Bill

I thought this thread was about

Posting your trashed truck?


----------



## Pipe Rat

Since we're off topic already here's a picture of the pioneers of the box truck "Shop on wheels" They were way ahead of their time.:yes:


----------



## KCplumber

It's about trashing each other :laughing:


----------



## Bill

KCplumber said:


> It's about trashing each other :laughing:


Seems like it huh?


----------



## Airgap

Best thing about a box truck is...If your plumbing biz goes under, you can start delivering bread...:thumbsup:


----------



## KCplumber

Airgap said:


> Best thing about a box truck is...If your plumbing biz goes under, you can start delivering bread...:thumbsup:


 
Or set up camp in it

As long as you have a box truck, you'll always have a place to live :yes:


----------



## Airgap

KCplumber said:


> Or set up camp in it
> 
> As long as you have a box truck, you'll always have a place to live :yes:


That would be the mansion of cardboard boxes....Homeless man's dream...


----------



## user2090

*Ok, today started out OK*

I just didn't seem to have the ambition to put things back where they go.


----------



## pauliplumber

Get in an argument with the wife? Go live in the box truck......


----------



## rocksteady

When everyone's yelling about box vans, are we even talking about the same thing? Which one of these do the anit box van folks consider a "box van"?







































I worked out of a van much like the one on the bottom (except it had boxes on outside) for about 6 years and had none of the issues the anti-box folks are talking about . It was taller but I didn't get into any trouble with it. It got the same mileage as the cargo van I moved out of. It was way nicer for me to work out of. I would never buy a step van, ups van or something like the top one. They just seem too big but a 10' box that you can stand up in is pretty nice.





Paul


----------



## pauliplumber

They all look boxy to me....


----------



## service guy

That is my dream truck.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## LEAD INGOT

service guy said:


> #3 photo looks awesome. That is my dream truck.:tongue_smilie:


 I agree. That Isuzu is just about perfect for what I need.


----------



## Don The Plumber

SummPlumb said:


> A dirty truck is a busy truck.......


 Excuses, excuses.:yes: 
Just kidding now, don't hammer me:no:


----------



## Don The Plumber

Airgap said:


> Best thing about a box truck is...If your plumbing biz goes under, you can start delivering bread...:thumbsup:


 Or as someone said on another site, you could cut a hole in the side of it & sell tacos out of it.:thumbup:


----------



## Cal

Don The Plumber said:


> Some one was talking earlier in this thread about the cargo vans with outside tool boxes, that are where windows would go. They said they unlock with key pad too I think.I've seen them before but I was just wondering how, or if,they hook up the alarm to these doors.


 That was me Don . It's a real neat system ! 

A simple pic http://www.chevrolet.com/express/pictures/

The other side ( one panel ) opens also . Mine i got new in 2003 ,,, never been a problem ! 

No security system hooked to the panels ,, i guess you could get that ? 
Cal


----------



## service guy

The outside. Its winter, I haven't washed the truck in MONTHS...but it doesn't look too bad on the outside. The vinyl wrap is great for not letting much dirt stick at all.:thumbsup: Still, I will be washing it and cleaning it this weekend...unless I get a ton of calls!










The inside...to tired to put away everything after a long day, finished at dusk installing a cleanout and cleaning 250 feet of 4" orangeburg. Truck is TRASHED!:blush:

















If you are wondering what that truck tire is for, that is where I store an extra 100 foot of 3/4" drum cable for those really long sewers we have around here.


----------



## Cal

WTF ???? You will NOT sleep !! Clean that S**T UP !!! ,,,,,


----------



## ChrisConnor

service guy said:


> If you are wondering what that truck tire is for, that is where I store an extra 100 foot of 3/4" drum cable for those really long sewers we have around here.


Great wrap on that truck.
I have a couple of questions.
1. You keep 100' of cable in a tire, do you just stretch it out and put in into the machine manually when you need more cable? Wouldn't it be better to have an extra reel?
2. Where'd you get that crane for the sewer machine?


----------



## service guy

1. I could get an extra drum to carry the cable, but its a pain to switch drums on the k-7500. So I just feed in manually. That a pain too. I think I'll get a Spartan 1065 next time.

2. I bought that van jib-crane online, I think it is a vestil.


----------



## ChrisConnor

service guy said:


> 1. I could get an extra drum to carry the cable, but its a pain to switch drums on the k-7500. So I just feed in manually. That a pain too. I think I'll get a Spartan 1065 next time.


Why is it such a pain? Is it anything like the K6200?


----------



## Protech

After running service all week and doing today's repipe. Got to the repipe at 9:30 am. Finished 10:30 pm. Did 2/3 of a $5400 repipe job today. Going to go button it up tomorrow as well as getting a contract signed for 1 next week. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor

Protech, what keeps your trays on the shelves?


----------



## service guy

Look at all that SPACE! I think my next truck will be a box truck like that Isuzu npr, and screw the jib-crane, I'll just put a lift-gate on the back!:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech

I welded little nubs on the shelves. You have to lift the trays over the nubs to get them out.


----------



## gear junkie

Protech, what kind of small trays is that on the left hand side of the right pic? How does that dewalt PW hold up?


----------



## Protech

It's actually kinda emptied out right now. I normally caryy 2 heaters, a toilet or 2, sewer camera, jack hammer, dolly, leak detector, and some other stuff that I can't remember right now. I pulled most of it out cuz I'll be doing nothing but repiping for the next 3-4 days. 



service guy said:


> Look at all that SPACE! I think my next truck will be a box truck like that Isuzu npr, and screw the jib-crane, I'll just put a lift-gate on the back!:thumbsup:


----------



## service guy

ChrisConnor said:


> Why is it such a pain? Is it anything like the K6200?


No, the k6200 is direct-drive. The K-7500 is belt driven, and its difficult to mount and unmount the drum. I would use the k6200, but its too small. It doesn't hold as much cable as k-7500 or a spartan 1065.


----------



## Protech

See bold.



gear junkie said:


> Protech, what kind of small trays is that on the left hand side of the right pic? *Buck horn brand structural foam bins.* How does that dewalt PW hold up? *The honda motor and the cat pump are bullet proof. The frame and wheels made by dewalt are complete garbage (like most delwalt items)*


----------



## service guy

I finally UNtrashed the truck.:thumbup:

Before:










After:

















I stripped all the tools off, swept it, vacuumed it and put all the tools back to reorganize everything. Also gave the truck a nice wash. Next, I have restock it, getting low on some stuff.


----------



## SlickRick

Dang SG! Like the toolbag, have one just like it.


----------



## ChrisConnor

service guy said:


> I stripped all the tools off, swept it, vacuumed it and put all the tools back to reorganize everything. Also gave the truck a nice wash. Next, I have restock it, getting low on some stuff.


Yeah, but you didn't mop the floor and armor all it. Don't ya know yer 'sposed to do that??

I used to occasionally clean the floor of the van in that manner. I'd scrub it and spray some sort of vinyl protection product on it, Usually that stuff that smelled like cherries. Customers would comment that it smelled nice whenever the door was open.


----------



## TheMaster




----------



## SlickRick

I'm proud of ya.


----------



## TheMaster




----------



## SlickRick

What is it?


----------



## affordabledrain

Nice set up TM


----------



## TheMaster

slickrick said:


> What is it?


The 1st pic is of speakers,amp,inverter in the bottom of a cabinet I built between the two front seats. I put a change of clothes and other stuff .....so its a speaker box with clothes for stuffing.
The second pic is of it with the lid closed and another storage area above the speakers,etc.. Its not pictured but theres another lid that shuts over that and its like a desk.


----------



## TheMaster




----------



## pauliplumber

Nice TM! Your making me re-think working out of a pick-up


----------



## Don The Plumber

TheMaster said:


>


 Is that where you keep all the big time jack?:laughing:


----------



## para1

TheMaster said:


>


 Now that's the way to maximize space.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shantellees

TheMaster said:


>


Damn Master! Just imagine what that could look like in the wrong hands! Very impressive tidiness!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Tm, you may want to re up on fill valves, i noticed you only had one left on the shelf.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Tm, you may want to re up on fill valves, i noticed you only had one left on the shelf.:laughing:


 Theres actually 2..ones out of the box,but your right....i sell alot of those and I'm currently looking for a deal on those I sell ALOT of them.


----------



## rocksteady

Who makes those black plastic containers? I'm guessing that's where your copper is kept?







Paul


----------



## SlickRick

rocksteady said:


> Who makes those black plastic containers? I'm guessing that's where your copper is kept?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Stanley, I use them also.


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


>


Nice job with the window behind the seats. Looks like you've got plenty of dwv fittings, where do you keep the pipe?

Do you carry a sewer maching on your truck or do you just use that Marco hand spinner?


----------



## KCplumber

I'm betting that hack has 20 footers on the roof rack & loads a sewer machine when he needs one


----------



## ckoch407

How's this for trashed?


----------



## TheMaster

rocksteady said:


> Who makes those black plastic containers? I'm guessing that's where your copper is kept?
> 
> Paul


Stanley...and yes thats where the copper fittings are.



ChrisConnor said:


> Nice job with the window behind the seats. Looks like you've got plenty of dwv fittings, where do you keep the pipe?
> 
> Do you carry a sewer maching on your truck or do you just use that Marco hand spinner?


Theres a steel safety cage that seperates the front and back. I insulated it with 1/2' foam board and put some 1/4 plywood over that to build off of. makes the cab nice and quiet and keeps the a.c where its suppose to be.



KCplumber said:


> I'm betting that hack has 20 footers on the roof rack & loads a sewer machine when he needs one


For sure:thumbsup:


----------



## KCplumber

ckoch407 said:


> How's this for trashed?


What's with the kitty litter? you cart your cat around in that semi-trailer 

with you?


----------



## ckoch407

KCplumber said:


> What's with the kitty litter? you cart your cat around in that semi-trailer
> 
> with you?


I bring him for good luck. LOL Actually I use those to carry hydraulic cement. They are strong buckets with good sealing lids. Its part of my Go Green commitment to make sure that plastic doesnt wind up in the landfill.


----------



## ChrisConnor

KCplumber said:


> What's with the kitty litter? you cart your cat around in that semi-trailer
> 
> with you?


 
Naah, that's for personal use.


----------



## Airgap

KCplumber said:


> What's with the kitty litter? you cart your cat around in that semi-trailer
> 
> with you?


Probably to soak up oil....


----------



## Don The Plumber

ckoch407 said:


> How's this for trashed?


I like the organization, & how everything is hidden. Which brings me to my point, Where are all your tools? I seen a sledge hammer, an extension cord, & a couple sewer cables, & thats it. Looks like an office to me:yes:

I like the ramp too, I'm getting that next time, cuz I'm gettin old. I could wheel myself right up there, & into the cab:laughing:


----------



## ckoch407

Don The Plumber said:


> I like the organization, & how everything is hidden. Which brings me to my point, Where are all your tools? I seen a sledge hammer, an extension cord, & a couple sewer cables, & thats it. Looks like an office to me:yes:
> 
> I like the ramp too, I'm getting that next time, cuz I'm gettin old. I could wheel myself right up there, & into the cab:laughing:


My small power tools and hand tools occupy the 2 columns of bins on the passenger side closest to the rear. And stuff like closet auger, probe rod, curb key, shovel, etc are attached to the inside of the rear doors. Im still working on it a little but will post the finished product when its finished. Thats funny about the ramp. :laughing: It does make it nice for wheeling water heaters out.


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


>


What's the rope on the top shelf for and shouldn't that outlet by the door be a GFI?


----------



## TheMaster

ChrisConnor said:


> What's the rope on the top shelf for and shouldn't that outlet by the door be a GFI?


 The rope is for securing trash on trailer or hoisting a water heater into the attic or lowering one or just whatever.
I think the inverter has some sort of protection built in.....maybe not.


----------



## ChrisConnor

TheMaster said:


> The rope is for securing trash on trailer or hoisting a water heater into the attic or lowering one or just whatever.
> I think the inverter has some sort of protection built in.....maybe not.


Yeah, I figured the inverter was protected, I was just yankin' yer chain.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

:whistling2:


----------



## plumbpro

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> YouTube- PLUMBING WORK TRUCK - DUNBAR PLUMBING - NORTHERN KENTUCKY PLUMBERS 859-359-4833
> 
> :whistling2:


where's all your trash?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

plumbpro said:


> where's all your trash?


 
Scattered between 2 buildings and one huge box van. :blink:


----------



## ChrisConnor

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> YouTube- PLUMBING WORK TRUCK - DUNBAR PLUMBING - NORTHERN KENTUCKY PLUMBERS 859-359-4833
> 
> :whistling2:


Funny, you say in the video that you are "workin' on this everyday takin' a _little bit_ of garbage off this truck , but as you see, it just doesn't seem to help much..." :laughing::laughing::laughing: LOL, Little bit.

I used to work out of an extended cab Silverado with an aluminum ARE top on it. The way I kept the mayhem from taking over was I had some of those storage totes with the split lids that are hinged on each side. I kept stuff in the totes with *one empty tote* dedicated to trash/used parts. I would dump it either at the shop or at the gas station while fueling.

Because the totes are stackable, I could put them two or three high and push them to the front of the bed. I had a piece of rebar with a hook bent on one end to pull them to the back of the bed when I needed something.

It looked a lot neater than just having everything get slung all over the back of the truck and mad it easier to unload/move the stock around if I had to make room for any particularly large loads and nothing was in danger of rolling out when I opened the doors.

Everything went into a tote, except for shovels, sewer machine and the extra reel. Even the sink machine had a tote. The ability to effortlessly slide things to the front was really nice.

Just my two cents, I hope it helps you with your truck cleaning efforts.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 1187
> 
> 
> View attachment 1188
> 
> 
> View attachment 1189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more, recent ones that are horrible, and there's a subway sandwich in my truck somewhere that's really starting to smell in the cab. :laughing:
> 
> 
> This is enough embarrassment for one night.​


HAHAHAHAHA that look awesome... I bet you know where everything is LOL :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

On the new truck of mine, I've been keeping the cab clutter free, but it needs shop vac'd and dusted. For my normal way of work, I'm surprised I've kept it this clean.

You can blame no tinted window to hide, and that the truck sits considerably lower than the last truck I had, so there's no way you cannot see what the interior looks like.

In regards to the back of the truck? Trashed, horribly. But I've come to the conclusion that I'm not cleaning it anymore. I brought my hired hand over yesterday to start helping me with my other companies and in 3 hours he removed 3 HUGE bags of garbage, those large black garbage can bags. !!! :laughing:

Everything out of the back, used bleach and we basically only put tools and a few materials back in. Much better. 

I entered the mix when the tools went back in as there was a whole other full bag of garbage that came out of the equation, given he didn't know what was junk, what wasn't. 


So maybe once every 4-8 weeks I'll have this guy spend a few hours, maybe 4 weeks since it gets destroyed quite easily and ROLL ON WIT IT BRUTHA.


----------



## ranman

I have no pics of my trashed van, i clean it daily. 

but i do have a pic of my new lettering. 

sorry for the shameless posting:whistling2:

ps.  clean your trucks:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You can blame no tinted window to hide, and that the truck sits considerably lower than the last truck I had, so there's no way you cannot see what the interior looks like.


Does this affect the bottle filling operations at all? :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Redwood said:


> Does this affect the bottle filling operations at all? :laughing:


 

I had to stop...but I won't divulge how the matter has been resolved. :blink:


----------



## Protech

Finally invested in a catheter and holding tank setup huh? Must make getting dressed in the morning interesting :laughing:



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I had to stop...but I won't divulge how the matter has been resolved. :blink:


----------



## Redwood

Protech said:


> Finally invested in a catheter and holding tank setup huh? Must make getting dressed in the morning interesting :laughing:


Prolly Close...:laughing:

I'm thinking something similar to what Burt Reynolds did while Playing the part of Billy Clyde Puckett in the movie Semi-Tough, attending a B.E.A.T. training session...

The B.E.A.T. Training was a spoof on EST which was popular at the time...

I guess you will just have to find the movie and watch it to understand...


----------



## Airgap

Bout as bad as it gets for me...


----------



## Plumbdog

Well, I can honestly say that this is the most trashed my van has ever been. However it did take an act of God to "trash" it.
Micro Burst is what they called it, all I know is it sucks! :furious: Had several hit the house as well, now I get the joy of dealing with the insurance Co. 
I had just put those windows in to take to the dump when the sky went black and I thought "I'll wait till this passes"

Just happy none of us were hurt.


----------



## pauliplumber

Wow, you win.


----------



## irishplumber29

ToUtahNow said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Mark


now thats what im talking about


----------



## rex

Plumbdog said:


> Well, I can honestly say that this is the most trashed my van has ever been. However it did take an act of God to "trash" it.
> Micro Burst is what they called it, all I know is it sucks! :furious: Had several hit the house as well, now I get the joy of dealing with the insurance Co.
> I had just put those windows in to take to the dump when the sky went black and I thought "I'll wait till this passes"
> 
> Just happy none of us were hurt.


 
fuk dude that blows! hope you get it fixed quick


----------



## user2090

Plumbdog said:


> Well, I can honestly say that this is the most trashed my van has ever been. However it did take an act of God to "trash" it.
> Micro Burst is what they called it, all I know is it sucks! :furious: Had several hit the house as well, now I get the joy of dealing with the insurance Co.
> I had just put those windows in to take to the dump when the sky went black and I thought "I'll wait till this passes"
> 
> Just happy none of us were hurt.


Damn storm, actually blew windows into the back of your van. I guess those are storm windows.:laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog

rex said:


> fuk dude that blows! hope you get it fixed quick


Me too, just waiting to hear from the shop on what the time frame will be. 

And don't be a bone head like me and pass on the vehicle rental replacement coverage. Check your policies. I wish I had. 

I remember now that things were super tight and I felt like I needed every dime, but never made the adjustment to my coverage when my business started to roll.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Well,i figure i'll post a pic of my so called trashed van:whistling2:


----------



## Don The Plumber

130 PLUMBER said:


> Well,i figure i'll post a pic of my so called trashed van:whistling2:


 That van don't look trashed, it looks like you hit a pot hole:laughing: You live in Mich?


----------



## Airgap




----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> View attachment 15341


Damn, that looks like one of my favorite 'Hidden Object' games.


----------



## Airgap

Widdershins said:


> Damn, that looks like one of my favorite 'Hidden Object' games.


I really need to do better....


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> I really need to do better....


How can you expect to keep The Zone clean if you can't even keep your truck clean?:laughing:


----------



## Airgap

Widdershins said:


> How can you expect to keep The Zone clean if you can't even keep your truck clean?:laughing:


I have a lot better help keepin the zone clean...from the looks of the van, it's a good thing....:whistling2:


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Lord help us


----------



## Airgap

RealCraftsMan said:


> Lord help us


:laughing::laughing:....I need to clean up....See link....

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/propress-versus-sharkbite-8287/?highlight=propress+versus+sharkbite


----------



## OldSchool

Time for me to clean mine

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Widdershins

OldSchool said:


> Time for me to clean mine
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


You just need to cut in a skylight.:laughing:


----------



## hroark2112

Before & after


----------



## Hillside

^^^^^ winner^^^^^^


----------



## hroark2112

For the record, the after pic is the CLEAN pic!! It was a long but productive day cleaning the truck.


----------



## Hillside

My van can look that bad in a matter of minutes


----------



## OldSchool

hroark2112 said:


> Before & after


Is your boss's name Joe ????


----------



## Don The Plumber

hroark2112 said:


> Before & after


I don't know how you could possibly work out of that small of a vehicle. Looks like it would be trashed again, at the very next job, when you gotta find a part, or tool, that is in the middle of all that. I would be losing my cool, every time I went in there to find something. 

And just imagine how nice that woud be, trying to find something in there, when its pouring rain:furious:. Gas mileage is bout all I can see of an advantage. But thats only if you aint gotta run to supply houses, to get what you need, or can't find in there.

I like the before picture better:yes:. This probably isn't your only vehicle though, is it?


----------



## hroark2112

OldSchool said:


> Is your boss's name Joe ????


No, my father's name is Joe. However, he's not funny or rich.


----------



## OldSchool

hroark2112 said:


> No, my father's name is Joe. However, he's not funny or rich.


So he is broke and miserable

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Two chippin hammers. Wacker packer submersible pump. A chit ton of shovels a blower and more. And that's just in the bed


----------



## Optimus Primer

Here is my trashed truck. And yes to me it's trashed. Usually you can eat off the floor. On another note, I'm being promoted to field supervisor in new construction. Part time for now then full time when we pick up a little more. So watch your back Bayside500.


----------



## PlumberJake

house plumber said:


> Here is my trashed truck. And yes to me it's trashed. Usually you can eat off the floor. On another note, I'm being promoted to field supervisor in new construction. Part time for now then full time when we pick up a little more. So watch your back Bayside500.


Are you addicted to Double Bubble???


----------



## Optimus Primer

PlumberJake said:


> Are you addicted to Double Bubble???


No. Got them from my dad, he is though. They work great for straps, little catch buckets, grouting. I have more, do you want some?


----------



## JK949

hroark2112 said:


> Before & after


I would say that "truck" is a generous term for that vehicle.


----------



## PlumberJake

house plumber said:


> No. Got them from my dad, he is though. They work great for straps, little catch buckets, grouting. I have more, do you want some?


No thanks. I prefer Folgers and Maxwell House cans. :thumbup:


----------



## hroark2112

JK949 said:


> I would say that "truck" is a generous term for that vehicle.


Here's the deal on that vehicle.

I got started with nothing. I lost my job, dealt with the loss of my mom immediately after that, had to fight for months to get unemployment, and spent just about every dime I had on that van, lettering, shelving & roof rack & materials for it. I compared what I carry on that vehicle to another plumber's stock list, and I carry almost 90% of what he carries on his full sized truck. I average 22 MPG. 

$1500 cash for the van. I think I got my $$ worth out of it.


----------



## Widdershins

hroark2112 said:


> Here's the deal on that vehicle.
> 
> I got started with nothing. I lost my job, dealt with the loss of my mom immediately after that, had to fight for months to get unemployment, and spent just about every dime I had on that van, lettering, shelving & roof rack & materials for it. I compared what I carry on that vehicle to another plumber's stock list, and I carry almost 90% of what he carries on his full sized truck. I average 22 MPG.
> 
> $1500 cash for the van. I think I got my $$ worth out of it.


I just hope you're putting something aside for your next truck.

You and I both know that truck is being pushed way beyond its limits.


----------



## Optimus Primer

PlumberJake said:


> No thanks. I prefer Folgers and Maxwell House cans. :thumbup:


Yeah ok but can you take the water from a ptrap say from a lav and dump it back down the same lav with those cans? Because I can with my double bubbles.


----------



## JK949

hroark2112 said:


> Here's the deal on that vehicle.
> 
> I got started with nothing. I lost my job, dealt with the loss of my mom immediately after that, had to fight for months to get unemployment, and spent just about every dime I had on that van, lettering, shelving & roof rack & materials for it. I compared what I carry on that vehicle to another plumber's stock list, and I carry almost 90% of what he carries on his full sized truck. I average 22 MPG.
> 
> $1500 cash for the van. I think I got my $$ worth out of it.


You see the new Top Gear where they took mini vans across the Continental Divide? 

You do the best you can with what you got.:thumbsup: 

It's got to drive you nuts some days.


----------



## SewerRatz

Well here is my truck really trashed.


----------



## SewerRatz

Here is 1/3 of the mess off the truck.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Next time you need to organize the truck, set up four plastic banquet tables by the back doors,two on each side, with a couple of trash cans,bins for miscellaneous,bins for loose tools and bins for scrap.

Sort the stuff after it's kind on a table as it comes out. Throw a way the junk and sort the scrap.

It's a lot better than putting stuff on the ground.


----------



## SewerRatz

ChrisConnor said:


> Next time you need to organize the truck, set up four plastic banquet tables by the back doors,two on each side, with a couple of trash cans,bins for miscellaneous,bins for loose tools and bins for scrap.
> 
> Sort the stuff after it's kind on a table as it comes out. Throw a way the junk and sort the scrap.
> 
> It's a lot better than putting stuff on the ground.


Thats sort of what I normally do. But this case I am/was frustrated. Some moron cut me off and short stopped. All my shelves dumped and the bungees holding my pipe, rail, spoon snapped and thats on the floor too.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone


----------



## affordabledrain

Don't you just love Chicago drivers


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

SewerRatz said:


> Here is 1/3 of the mess off the truck.
> 
> View attachment 17213


 
Camera???? is that a Eel unit?


----------



## plumbingcali

I don't I want to post my truck on here.


----------



## SewerRatz

130 PLUMBER said:


> Camera???? is that a Eel unit?


There is two of them. They are the DeepSea SeaSnakes before Ridgid even thought of putting their name on them.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## [email protected]

ToUtahNow said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Mark


 is that a lawn chair on the right? o.0


----------



## PlumberJ

Busy day


----------



## Qball415

Some of these photos members put up are straight messy and you should be ashamed. No matter how busy you are take a few minutes and clean up or at least put things in their proper place. Your work area and rig is a direct reflection on you.


----------



## PlumberJ

Its clean most of the time. Just tired and dident feel like cleaning it today.


----------



## Qball415

PlumberJ said:


> Its clean most of the time. Just tired and dident feel like cleaning it today.


I was not attacking you. Just an observation of some of the photos through out the thread.
I may not be the most organized, but regardless how busy, tired, etc... My rig is always clean organized and mostly stocked with what I need for service work in my area.


----------



## user2090

Qball415 said:


> I was not attacking you. Just an observation of some of the photos through out the thread.
> I may not be the most organized, but regardless how busy, tired, etc... My rig is always clean organized and mostly stocked with what I need for service work in my area.



From what I've seen on here, and with local companies, clean vans are in the minority. Personally I can't stand working out of a trashed vehicle. Mine gets cleaned a couple times a week depending on what I've had to do.


----------



## PlumberJ

Its cool. Just busy and thought it would a good pic for this thread before i cleaned it back up.


----------



## rocksteady

Mine is usually pretty clean but after 4 overnights, I just didn't have it in me. I'll be spending a few hours today dealing with this.











Taken about 6 am this morning when I was packing up. 





Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

*Jersey shores is cancelled for 2013*

Looks good Paul. 


My truck is clean, cab and bed. What does that mean?!!?!??! 

That means I have idle time, in just the past 5 days. Last week I was booked solid.

Taking pics of a clean truck is proving I got no time in the field making money. Dirty truck always shows that.


Some of the best plumbers I've worked with a are slobs on the truck.


----------



## ChrisConnor

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Looks good Paul.
> 
> 
> My truck is clean, cab and bed.


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Boundry

Not my truck, but my trailer. It's getting time to clean up.


----------



## Boundry

Boundry said:


> Not my truck, but my trailer. It's getting time to clean up.


...


----------



## chuckscott

had a slight fire that trashed my truck. fire dept helped a little bit...


----------



## PlumberJ

D**n!


----------



## plbgbiz

chuckscott said:


> had a slight fire that trashed my truck. fire dept helped a little bit...


How did it start?


----------



## chuckscott

plbgbiz said:


> How did it start?


Light switch for box lights shorted, caught wood on fire and expolded a can of marking paint. Glad that I took out gas can and jetter the day before.


----------



## PlumberJ90

Quick pic of the van I usually run. I get tired of cleaning it then someone else uses it for a day and it looks like this


----------



## plumberkc

Normally I like to stay a bit more organized but one of my bins flipped upside down so I figured I should share.


----------



## plumberkc

Didn't attach.


----------



## PathMaker

plumberkc said:


> Didn't attach.


Is that pic taken before or after you rolled your van down a hill?:laughing:


----------



## FEDguy

I've enjoyed this thread alot. My van doesn't always look too organized either. LOL Anyway, I remember when I was a kid, all the tradesmen worked out of a pickup or a station wagon. How those guys managed to do all that work back in the day is beyond me. LOL .


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

Usually as bad as it gets, but worse a few times before.


----------



## Plumberman

That's why I hate vans...


----------



## rjbphd

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Usually as bad as it gets, but worse a few times before.


 How can u find your folding ruler in there??


----------



## rjbphd

Plumberman said:


> That's why I hate vans...


 Agreed.. one of the truck I worked out was a extra long panel truck which called 'the cave'. Had to clear all the crap out to pull the 300 machine out. Then work out of a service box with open bed ever since.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

I guess in addition to personal preference a lot of it comes down to location, I worked out of an open bed service box for a company before I started my own. There is nothing quite like getting up in the morning to organize your truck and having a foot of snow in the back of it covering everything. Not to mention going out for a water heater call when that foot of snow is in the back of your truck! I loved certain aspects of each type of vehicle, but I guess I am just kind of a crybaby when its raining or snowing and I have to work out of an open vehicle!


----------



## NORTHSTAR

Its impossible for me to keep it clean. This day actually wasnt too bad.


----------



## love2surf927

NORTHSTAR said:


> Its impossible for me to keep it clean. This day actually wasnt too bad.


To be honest that doesn't look trashed at all.


----------



## Letterrip

If you can see the floor, it ain't trashed!!


----------



## natem1986

Relatives


----------



## dclarke

This thread makes it so I don't have to clean my truck when its trashed. I look at pics here and then mines not so bad.


----------



## natem1986

dclarke said:


> This thread makes it so I don't have to clean my truck when its trashed. I look at pics here and then mines not so bad.


Glad I could be part of the help !


----------



## sierra2000

That's about as bad as it gets for me.


----------



## plbgbiz

sierra2000 said:


> That's about as bad as it gets for me.


That's it?!?! And you call yourself a plumber? :laughing:


----------



## Ptturner91

sierra2000 said:


> That's about as bad as it gets for me.


What kinda work do you do generally? How's that big rig working out for you?


----------



## natem1986

plbgbiz said:


> That's it?!?! And you call yourself a plumber? :laughing:


Must be commercial , looks like a tight ship


----------



## love2surf927

sierra2000 said:


> That's about as bad as it gets for me.


Pfft.


----------



## redbeardplumber

Why don't you start your own thread Sierra....did you read the thread title???? Trashed..... Come on your makin me feel bad. Lol


----------



## sierra2000

In that truck it's service, drain cleaning and jetting. I know, I'm a slob, I just can't seem to keep it clean. When I first started out I had a Dodge van and I was cleaning that sucker out every single night. Glad those days are over.


----------



## Ptturner91

sierra2000 said:


> In that truck it's service, drain cleaning and jetting. I know, I'm a slob, I just can't seem to keep it clean. When I first started out I had a Dodge van and I was cleaning that sucker out every single night. Glad those days are over.


Does that truck work well for that kinda work? Looks massive! You ever have trouble getting to certain places?


----------



## sierra2000

Ptturner91 said:


> Does that truck work well for that kinda work? Looks massive! You ever have trouble getting to certain places?


 I don't stop at the supply house too often. I have almost everything I need to do most jobs on the spot including toilets, water heaters, most repairs, any drain cleaning job, installing clean outs, busting up concrete and even hydro jetting. It's a 14' long box 10' high. I have no problems getting around anywhere. A few places I've questioned if I could get through and be able to get back out but I was able to get through just fine. 







This one is much smaller and easier to maneuver but it can't hold what my other truck can hold.


----------



## Ptturner91

sierra2000 said:


> I don't stop at the supply house too often. I have almost everything I need to do most jobs on the spot including toilets, water heaters, most repairs, any drain cleaning job, installing clean outs, busting up concrete and even hydro jetting. It's a 14' long box 10' high. I have no problems getting around anywhere. A few places I've questioned if I could get through and be able to get back out but I was able to get through just fine. This one is much smaller and easier to maneuver but it can't hold what my other truck can hold.


That's a sweet ride!!!! 
If you don't mine me asking how much does a truck like that cost ?


----------



## sierra2000

Ptturner91 said:


> That's a sweet ride!!!! If you don't mine me asking how much does a truck like that cost ?


Which one?
The blue one is about 9 years old and I think it was $30k, I can't remember. $3000 for the wrap.
The other is 2011 or 2012 I can't remember off hand. It's $37K.
If I did it over I'd get a used one from Penske for $12K.


----------



## love2surf927

sierra2000 said:


> Which one?
> The blue one is about 9 years old and I think it was $30k, I can't remember. $3000 for the wrap.
> The other is 2011 or 2012 I can't remember off hand. It's $37K.
> If I did it over I'd get a used one from Penske for $12K.


What's the mileage on those Penskes when they sell them? Im looking to get something used its just hard for me to swallow paying all that money for something with 150+ k miles on it.


----------



## Ptturner91

sierra2000 said:


> Which one? The blue one is about 9 years old and I think it was $30k, I can't remember. $3000 for the wrap. The other is 2011 or 2012 I can't remember off hand. It's $37K. If I did it over I'd get a used one from Penske for $12K.


That's alright lately I've been looking at buying an old UPS stepper truck with a ramp out the back


----------



## sierra2000

http://www.penskeusedtrucks.com
Click on light duty trucks. Even if the motor and transmission needed rebuilding I'd still pick one of these up.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

I'm with Sierra this is about as bad as mine gets. on a side note check out uhaul.com. I will post more information on the van I bought from them on the other thread.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

pic didn't attach..


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

Now if we are talking trashed shops...


----------



## ibeplumber

About as bad as I can stand.


----------



## mrjasontgreek

the person that was with me said it wouldn't all fit...


----------



## brass plumbing

Is there a pipe vise between the seats???


----------



## Hillside

I started throwing sh/t around it's the worst it's been


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Hillside said:


> I started throwing sh/t around it's the worst it's been


Holy s**t!


----------



## Hillside

Yup


----------



## Gargalaxy

Dang Hill......


----------



## Hillside

Hopefully I'll get some time this afternoon, this time change crap screwed me all up lol, Detailer is coming sat for a wash n wax too


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Don't worry, the time thing has for me too, Rees mine from last night


----------



## plbgbiz

Nice to see some reality in this thread. In between all the pretty stuff, sometimes ya just have to get the job done and save the ArmorAll for another day.


----------



## Plumbtastic1

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Don't worry, the time thing has for me too, Rees mine from last night


 is that a spartan and a k60 living in harmony? If they mate, what would be the hell spawn they would create. Haha. Sometimes a tough couple days creates a mess in the rig.

from the long lost app


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumbtastic1 said:


> is that a spartan and a k60 living in harmony? If they mate, what would be the hell spawn they would create. Haha. Sometimes a tough couple days creates a mess in the rig.
> 
> from the long lost app


Kinda! Sometimes when I'm drivin I can hear those two in the back scrapping it out!


----------



## Protech

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Don't worry, the time thing has for me too, Rees mine from last night


I see rolls of pex....HACK!





















:laughing: JK


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Protech said:


> I see rolls of pex....HACK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: JK


Hey! At least it's Uponor! The good stuff! Plus I'm repiping a fire stsrion who's well water continually eats their copper pipe. So BOOM!:laughing:


----------

